# Suche Datenblatt GE-Fanuc Motor A06B



## Superkater (11 Februar 2011)

Guten Tag,

ich suche verzweifelt seit Stunden ein Datenblatt mit Kennlinen von GE-Fanuc Motoren. Das sind der A06B-0235-B100 und der A06B-0061-B403.

Kann mir jemand einen Link im Internet geben, mit dem ich zu den Datenblättern kommen kann?


----------



## marlob (11 Februar 2011)

Hast du schon mal hier geguckt?
www.dnc-electronics.co.uk
oder hier?
http://www.ge-energy.com/prod_serv/products/motors/en/index.htm


----------

